# Quel onduleur pour mon iMac ?



## MagicLudovic (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Pour protéger mon futur iMac ( 21,5p i5 Quad Core non retina )et pour éviter de subir les coupures, baisses de tension ou micro coupures de mon réseau électrique je cherche un onduleur .
Mais lequel me permettra de protéger le Mac *et aussi ma ligne téléphonique* ( pour protéger le Mac si jamais il passe une surtension par le câble internet ) et m'assurer une certaine autonomie pour les coupures ( genre quelques minutes , le temps de sauvegarder et éteindre proprement le Mac ... )

Je pense a celui ci :

http://www.amazon.fr/APC-Onduleur-L...34771&sr=8-1&keywords=onduleur#productDetails
Ou celui là : 
http://www.amazon.fr/Eaton-Onduleur...36303&sr=8-2&keywords=onduleur#productDetails

Sera t'il suffisant ? Je ne trouve pas la puissance consommé par les iMac sur le site d'apple ...


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

La consommation max de ton iMac sera d'environ 200W (et faut vraiment la luminosité à fond et le processeur à 100%). Les deux conviennent donc. 

Par rapport à mon expérience personnelle, je recommande plutôt Eeaton. J'ai eu un APC qui a tenu environ 2 ans avant de lâcher (et ce n'était pas la batterie).

J'ai actuellement deux Eaton, 5 ans pour l'un (qui est relié à mon matériel informatique), et 7 ans pour l'autre (relié à mon matériel audiovisuel). Super fiable, bonne tenue de charge (il garde mon MacPro bien énergivore sous tension près de 10 minutes encore au bout de 5 ans).


----------



## luc1en (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

caractéristiques des 2 onduleurs "domestiques" Eaton ici 

On peut lire que seul le 5S fournit un courant régulé et permet l'arrêt "propre" de l'ordinateur en cas de coupure du courant.
C'est moins clair en ce qui concerne la protection des lignes Ethernet et téléphonique.
Il faudrait lire la doc… disponible pour chaque matériel.


----------



## MagicLudovic (27 Octobre 2015)

Merci pour le commentaire ! Oui je pense prendre le Eaton ... 
Encore des questions : 
Il ne fait pas de bruits "au repos" genre des sifflements ou autre ronron comme certains appareils éléctronique ?
Je compte protéger la ligne internet aussi avec, ça ne réduit pas trop le débit de passer par le Eaton ?
Il a un interrupteur mécanique ou je doit le laisser branché en permanence ?


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2015)

Pas le moindre bruit au repos. Il fait un ronronnement uniquement quand il passe sur batterie quand il y a une coupure de courant.
Aucune réduction de débit constatée. L'ethernet passe en Gigabit.
Il y a un interrupteur pour couper l'alimentation des appareils branchés, mais l'onduleur reste lui en veille et consomme donc encore un peu. Il est indiqué dans la notice de le laisser branché pour la bonne santé de la batterie.


----------



## MagicLudovic (27 Octobre 2015)

ok, merci des infos !!!! 
J'ai vu qu'il est pilotable par le Mac, ça fonctionne vraiment ? Ou c'est "gadget" ? C'est risqué de le laisser branché au mac en USB ?


----------



## luc1en (27 Octobre 2015)

Les onduleurs ne sont pas des appareils qu'on allume ponctuellement.
Leur gestion de la charge se fait sur la durée. Les meilleurs gèrent finement les cycles de charge/décharge de la batterie.
Souvent celle-ci est la cause des dysfonctionnements. J'ai cru comprendre que le 5S avertit sur l'état "de santé" de la batterie, ce qui permet d'anticiper son remplacement.
NB: les batteries d'onduleur sont spécifiques, on ne met pas n'importe laquelle.


----------



## luc1en (27 Octobre 2015)

MagicLudovic a dit:


> ok, merci des infos !!!!
> J'ai vu qu'il est pilotable par le Mac, ça fonctionne vraiment ? Ou c'est "gadget" ? C'est risqué de le laisser branché au mac en USB ?


Non, ce n'est pas du gadget, si le logiciel est bien fait, on a un vrai tableau de bord pour surveiller l'onduleur et ce qui est branché dessus.
Pour les parcs d'entreprise, la gestion et la surveillance se font via le réseau, ce qui permet de la centraliser.


----------



## Oizo (27 Octobre 2015)

MagicLudovic a dit:


> ok, merci des infos !!!!
> J'ai vu qu'il est pilotable par le Mac, ça fonctionne vraiment ? Ou c'est "gadget" ? C'est risqué de le laisser branché au mac en USB ?



Le modèle que j'ai, qui n'est plus commercialisé à ce jour, fonctionnait très bien via l'USB sur le Mac. Cela permet notamment d'éteindre le Mac automatiquement si la batterie est au bout de son autonomie, mais il était impossible de le laisser branché avec ce câble USB en permanence car il empêchait le Mac de passer en veille ! Je pense que sur les derniers modèles ce bug a été résolu.


----------



## MagicLudovic (27 Octobre 2015)

Oui le 5S semble mieux réguler que le 3S , mais il est plus cher ... 
Peut être pas indispensable pour moi ....


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Je recherche un onduleur pour mon iMac également.

Il semble que le marque Eaton soit recommandée donc ?

Je compte prendre celui-ci :
Eaton EL1200USBFR Ellipse Eco Onduleur PC USB https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B0052Y3ICG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_oHTRxbPC0K3BQ


----------



## Daffy44 (13 Août 2016)

Si ça peut aider, j'avais fait ce doc et une feuille XLS pour choisir selon ses besoins.
Perso je suis fan depuis plusieurs années de la marque infosec sachant qu'en plus c'est Français.
Le doc est là libre à chacun de l'utilise comme il le souhaite
Le pdf contient le lien vers la feuille XLS 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27761105/onduleur/aide-pour-onduleur.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Août 2016)

Merci Daffy44 !

Je vais regarder ton document, mon but est de protéger mon iMac des coupures de courants trop nombreuses dans mon quartier.

Je ne sais pas combien consomme un iMac 21". 

Que penses-tu de ce model ?
Eaton EL1200USBFR Ellipse Eco Onduleur PC USB https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B0052Y3ICG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_oHTRxbPC0K3BQ

Je regarder le site infosec également.


----------



## Daffy44 (13 Août 2016)

La consommation électrique des produits Apple fait partie des spécifications techniques affichées sur leur site Internet.

Eaton j'aime pas parce que j'ai eu trop de retours sur des installations. Après... Cela peut être une malchance...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Août 2016)

D'accord, merci Daffy44 je vais regarder tout ça.

Bonne journée à toi


----------



## luc1en (13 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

à titre professionnel, j'avais recours à Nitram, irréprochables aux yeux de mes collègues chargés du parc informatique.
Ils sont des modèles adaptés au contexte TPE/cabinets libéraux.


----------

